# sort of new 130 watt PC bulb



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone know if the 130 watt bulbs will work in 96 watt fixtures? I know that the output might be degraded, but I am looking for the extra 6 inches of coverage vice higher light. Anyone????? THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

ANYONE? Beuler, Beuler??


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know about fluorescent lights or PCs, but I do know that there's a problem with putting an incandescent bulb into a socket that isn't rated for that level of wattage. At the very least, it causes the bulb to burn out very quickly and it can potentially cause a fire.

I wouldn't suggest doing it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It all depends on the ballast. Some ballasts will work for a variety of bulb wattages, others won't. If you can see the ballast to see who made it and what it's part number is you should be able to research what its capabilities are.

Other than that, the only problem I see is heat. The higher the bulb wattage, the more heat you have to contend with. If the fixture has a cooling fan or fans that isn't likely to be a problem.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.current-usa.com/sunpaq.html
2044 96 watt Dual Daylight 6,700k/10,000k 33.5" x 1.75" x 1" 
2051 130 watt Dual Daylight 6,700k/10,000k 44.25" x 1.75" x 1"

http://www.current-usa.com/orbit.html
Current's 130w bulbs are 10.75" longer than their 96w bulbs. I'm curious; how are you planning on using these 44.25" bulbs in a 96w fixture that's 36" or 72" long? The 130w bulbs are designed for 48" fixtures.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

It IS a 48 inch fixture...which came with 96wt bulbs, Thats WHY I am asking. I have a 48"Aqualight Pro 150W HQI set up and was wondering if it could handle a 130 watt bulb vice the 96watt.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi jdigiorgio

I was thinking that you had a Current fixture when you mentioned 130w PC's.

I don't understand why Coralife used the smaller length PC's in their 36" and 48" Aqualight Pro's. IMO, they should of used PC's that fit the whole length of the Aqualight Pro's. They're using 22" PC's in the 36" fixtures and 34" PC's in the 48" fixtures.

I don't know if this answers you question or if it even helps. I have a smaller 20" Aqualight that came with a 50/50 28w 13" PC. The fixture will also run 32w 13", 36w 16" and 40w 16" PC's.

Have you tried contacting Oceanic? http://www.oceanicsystems.com/contact/

Left C


----------

